# FGM in USA



## bugmenot (May 29, 2005)

FGM in the USA was banned circa 1996. Yet, one thing I can't find is this:

Was that just to prevent people from doing it for religious/cultural reasons or were white American-boen females also getting it done?

Are there any stats regarding FGM in white, US-born women through the years.


----------



## joandsarah77 (Jul 5, 2005)

I believe it was both, but I am not American so I can't be sure. I do know that it still goes on, illegal or not.

This may have something https://sites.google.com/site/completebaby/female But females are often circumcised for the same reason as boys are, a mistaken idea of cleanliness and health.


----------



## bugmenot (May 29, 2005)

I just want to know if it was popular in the WASPy crowd...say those born in the 70s and 80s.

I'd imagine not??


----------



## hakunangovi (Feb 15, 2002)

From what I can tell it was not "popular" , but it was performed on some white girls . In most cases because the girl had been caught masturbating and this was seen as a measure to prevent the habit. Note that in the 19th century when masturbation hysteria was at it's height, Harvey Kellogg not only advocated the circumcision of boys, but also the application of carbolic acid on the clitorises of little girls for the exact same reason.

There are a couple of heartbreaking videos on Youtube that feature white women who were subjected to FGM as children, and were courageous enough to tell the story:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QTfrLWfl6k

www.youtube.com/watch?vTx3nGs7mQug


----------

